# Three generations of Yang Tai Chi doing posture fa jing



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 23, 2019)

AT 13:13  I found this interesting because I have not typically seen Yang stylists do this kind of work


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2019)

You find fajin throughout the form. There is a form that was developed by Tung Ying Chieh, based on extensive conversations with Yang Cheng Fu that is loaded with fajin and qinna

But we do not work on fajin like this, this looks more like Chen work. I will forward this to my shifu and see if he has anything to say


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 24, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> You find fajin throughout the form. There is a form that was developed by Tung Ying Chieh, based on extensive conversations with Yang Cheng Fu that is loaded with fajin and qinna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You !


----------

